# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core >  Deploying my test website code to my web host

## DonaldJamesParker

I created my website in a legacy version of Visual Studio. 3 years ago I installed VS Studio 2012 Express.  Since then I have only made tweaks to the aspx pages which I simply copied over to my web host and life was good.  Now I had to make a change in some the code.  After making the change and testing thoroughly, I went to deploy that code and discovered that was no Publish or Deploy option.  I did discover the Copy Website option so I used that to copy the files to a special folder on my hard drive.  They I removed all of the files from my current www folder and replaced them with the files generated by the copy website.  I get a 500 Internal server error when I try to connect to the site.  I did notice that there are no Web_Appxxx.dll files as were formerly generated upon building the site.  Instead it seems the .cs files are included, which indicates to me that the code is being compiled in real time instead of being precompiled?   If that's the case does my web host perhaps have to change a setting on the site to handle that situation?   I did notice (after I put everything back together - that there is a folder aspnet_client in my www folder that was not reproduced by the copy.  I renamed that to see if that would break my website but it's still working.  There were also a couple of weird folders named - rtffdfd and vdfaewq which were empty.  I renamed both of those as well and nothing broke.  I'm at a loss here on how to successfully incorporate my new code.  Thanks for any insight you can provide.

----------


## OptionBase1

> There were also a couple of weird folders named - rtffdfd and vdfaewq which were empty.  I renamed both of those as well and nothing broke.


To just isolate this last little bit you mentioned, the presence of those oddly named folders that you apparently didn't create causes me to suspect that your site was potentially compromised at some time, and those folders were left behind by whatever shenanigans the perpetrator was up to.

----------

